# Knitting and crochet patterns galore



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't know how I ended up on this website but holy moley there are a lot of links! Not just patterns but other knitting resources.

http://www.myhq.com/public/c/y/cyn5/


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

It is amazing!!! Thank you!!


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

WOW! Can't imagine how much time it took to put this together.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Terrific site! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Very Complete; thanks for posting.


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

OMG!!! I think I've overdosed on patterns! Thanks for the link - something to browse!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow! Amazing


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow! That is organized!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Well, I've never seen anything quite like this. Thank you. 

Pzoe


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

How in the heck am I supposed to knit if you keep sending me all these fantastic links! I LOVE looking through all this stuff and I totally agree - how long did it take to put all this together. WOW WOW WOW - ok, I'm done. Have bookmarked this till when I have time to look through all the goodies listed here. Thanks!!


----------



## Greeneyedleo49 (Dec 1, 2012)

Amazing!! You can lose yourself for hours on this site!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

OMG I will be busy looking


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Just surfing thru some patterns that caught my eye, be aware that lots of links are missing or to unfound pages.  I've had this bookmarked for a while now. It is hit and miss. But there are some great links.


----------



## ladyliz1112 (Jul 28, 2011)

I SAVED IT EVERYWHERE IE BOOKMARKS, DESKTOP, DOCUMENTSS 
FABULOUS! THANK YOU.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, looked, & looked found a lot of free patterns for shawls for our local breast cancer center. A million thanks.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

OMG! Now to just find the time to look at this site.
Have bookmarked for those evenings when I have nothing to do. LOL.


----------



## Bobbie9 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharting this site.


----------



## Fancyschmancynancy (Feb 20, 2013)

WOW! Thanks for sharing! XO,


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Unbelievable site. Thank you so much. And it was updated on Feb 28, 13. This has got to be all this person does. Love it. Will definitely be my go to place for any type of pattern.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

What a great site! Thanks. I'd like to try the Candle Flame Shawl (k). :thumbup:


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

kittyknit said:


> What a great site! Thanks. I'd like to try the Candle Flame Shawl (k). :thumbup:


Ooh, I love that shawl!


----------



## knitican (Sep 23, 2012)

wow! i'm in an information coma !! thank you


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Holey Moley doesn't even begin to describe this site. I have a feeling that if each of us took at least 5 patterns we would all have to live forever to complete the entire listing. I have never seen anything like this, but am in a quandry as to where to start.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Woe that is the mother load of patterns. I had to walk away for a minute..system over load for the brain. Big Huge Thanks!


----------



## gloria Lambe (Apr 8, 2011)

WOW... one could stay on this site 24-7 for an entire week, and still not get it all seen, I spent probably 30 min. looking up some knitted items, and some are not available, but I still will enjoy it, will have to keep the site "listed on some of my favorite blogs", thanks for sharing it...


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I looked at the dishcloths and found quite a few I would like to make. Copied out the breast cancer awareness cloth for future use. Have downloaded the link as well.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

I have bookmarked for a later date but at 78 yrs old will I have enough time left to view it all? It's a truly amazing site. Thanks.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Frogsong said:


> I don't know how I ended up on this website but holy moley there are a lot of links! Not just patterns but other knitting resources.
> 
> http://www.myhq.com/public/c/y/cyn5/


looks like the jack-pot of all patterns !! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Viddie said:


> Frogsong said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how I ended up on this website but holy moley there are a lot of links! Not just patterns but other knitting resources.
> ...


thanks so much


----------

